# The next project - imitation is the sincerest form of flattery



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

So the wife and I were walking though IKEA the other day, and found something that she wanted for the kids' playroom.

It's the Trofast storage system, which can be seen here:
IKEA | Storage furniture | TROFAST system | Combinations

In particular, she would like a series of units like this one:
IKEA | Storage furniture | TROFAST system | TROFAST | Storage combination

It can fit two large bins, or a combination of others. The pine system looks to be a simple dado done at specific increments to allow the bins to slide in and sit on.

The thing I'm trying to figure out is, what material to use on this. The sides obviously need to be strong enough for the dadoes and to also not bow in the presence of weight on said dadoes. I will be using the actual bins, considering they are so cheap. The other consideration is, of course, to make sure that the project is cheaper than buying it. I didn't think to see how thick the sides were, but I can always do that when I pick up an assortment of bins.

I'm hoping to start this about mid-May.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Chris,

Lowes and HD have the laminated pine panels, look nice and not too expensive.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a question? is that 89.00 for the complete frame work? and you just supply the boxes I assume, If that's the case its a lot cheaper to buy the frame already made and get the boxes, I seriously don't think you can build it cheaper. better yes but its going to be more than 89.00 just my thought.. 
and the sides look to be around 2" thick with 3/4" dado's and a 1/2" space in between


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Chris, I would buy the edge glued pine panels, it will look a little more rustic but should be strong enough. I know here in Il. Menards sells them, not sure about Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## Mike Dawson (Jul 28, 2010)

sweet!


----------

